# Sensitive stomach.



## Natneewood (Feb 21, 2021)

Evening 

I’m really looking for some advice. My cockapoo Oscar is now 6 months old. We didn’t have any problems with his tummy until we woke up Christmas morning to diarrhoea. This continued for a few days. We put Oscar on chicken and rice and it calmed down.
But then comes back. We have experimented with different foods to see what works best. Been to the vets and had paste for his food which worked well!
Recently trying him on a dog food called tribe which is cooked in a different way, grain free and advices for dogs with sensitive tummy’s. All seemed well until today woke up to diarrhoea again and bad belly all day.

I am really struggling with what more we can do to help get him and stop him getting so poorly! If anyone has any advice I would be so great full! From what I have read is seems to be common!


----------



## SkiTrak (Jul 16, 2016)

I was having trouble with mine parodically and usually cleared up on its own. Then he had a bout that was lasting. I gave him some Essential Pet Anti Diarrhea and it really did the trick. You may need to get a Syringe to get it into him. I have also used Pepto Bisol (for humans) and that worked fairly well. Just guve him one dose and wait for his next poo and see if it is solid. You should not use it more then 3 days and if it is still a problem take him to the vet. Whenever I used it with Snickers it worked with only one dose.


----------

